
Number Line Is Learned, Not Innate: Study - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120425192742.htm
======
Sword_Monkey
This is not a satisfactory experiment, at least from the article, which may be
making the wrong conclusion from a study that doesn't make that claim itself.

The problem is that the Yupno could have a divergent mental makeup from other
races. Or that early in their formative years Yupno kids replace the intuitive
number line with the Yupno number system by way of example. The study's
evidence is based on testing adults, and then makes conclusions on whether
we're born with the knowledge or learn it young. You can't make that
conclusion with that data set.

The premise may well be true, I won't knock it, but the article's claim is
flawed. What may well just be a cool anthropology study on a divergent culture
is possibly being warped into a sensationalist headline.

